
Show HN: Quotable – scan, save and share book quotes on iOS - demosthenes14
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quotable-scan-book-quotes/id1453927545?mt=8
======
demosthenes14
Hey HN, a few months ago I realized that my phone’s photo library was filling
up with pictures of book quotes that I wanted to share and look back on. It’s
hard to organize these and writing down every quote is too time consuming. I
decided to build a solution that allows you to scan/save/share quotes using
OCR. It’s super simple - no bells and whistles - but (I’d like to think) it
_just works_. Let me know what you think!

